

Twitter plus bubble equals twubble, er, trouble - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/09/twitter_plus_bubble_equals_twu.cfm

======
Readmore
I used to not understand Twitter either but now I'm a believer. Maybe not a $1
Billion believer but I know there are ways to extract value from the data they
have.

Sorry economist, you fail.

